# Potable Water System



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Ok my brain was working this weekend. We have made a few reservations at some "dry" campgrounds this summer. Potable water is an issue for us.

Here is my idea, looking for thoughts.

In the bed of my pickup put a approx. 50 gallon water tank that can be filled at home, water stop, etc. Then I will power a 12V "transfer pump" from my existing 12V connnection to my truck cap.

This pump will pump the water into the trailer.

I will take precautions to properly disinfect the tank, hose etc.

Anyone ever done anything like this? Anything I am missing here?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like it should work.

Are you going to use the tank to refill your OB tank, or try to use it right out of the tank, and into the city water inlet??

Steve


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Just remember the extra 400 + pounds the water will add to your TV and Total vehicle weights. You might want to try to identify places close to your camp sites where you casn fill up rather than hauling water all the way from home.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

I was planning on using the tank in the truck to refill the OB tank.

Glenn-had planned on filling up as close to the campsite as I could.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

try to keep the tank in the truck out of the sun and as cool as possible to help keep bacteria etc under control.

good luck your system will work just fine.

kevin


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I do basically the same thing using a 10 gallon bucket with a spigot I added at the bottom. I use gravity to transfer the water to the Outback, though.

If you get a length of smaller ID hose, about 5/8" instead of 3/4" you can feed it down the water fill opening closer to the tank. If your feeder tank is in the bed of your truck, this should be high enough to allow gravity to do its thing.

I've been doing this for a couple years now while dry camping and it sure beats holding the green 5 gallon cans and dumping the water in manually!









-Matt


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Schrade

We as a family do quite a bit of dry camping. Most campgrounds have a water source somewhere, 'cause there are also tent people.

We get several 7 gallon water tanks and fill them at the campsite, and then dump it in the tank, takes two people, 1 with funnel (daughter) and 1 dumper (Dh).

I laugh at daughter, as she sometimes gets 'spit' at by tank.







Sh likes to be teased.

This has worked well for us for years.

Whatever you work out, have a good time. action

Rita


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We do the same thing but on a smaller scale, we have 2, 7 gallon water tanks and a 12v water pump. I put alligator clips on the positive and negative leads with about 20' of 10 gage wire and connect directly to the truck batteries. Works good but like suggested above we had to put about 12" in the filler tube or it would start to spit out, and remember witch is the positive and negative leads or you just make bubbles in your full tank









Bill.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Schrade,

It's actually an ingenious idea. Though I have never tried it in my OB I do something like this on a very large scale routinely. Now you've got me thinking.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a good idea Schrade
I have done the 2 7gal jugs to refill the water tank and that was a pain in the butt
I do like your idea though
DW gonna shoot me soon maybe an smaller version mod is on the planning board









Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Wouldn't it just be easier to carry BEER???


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to carry BEER???
> [snapback]73354[/snapback]​


Can you shower in BEER







Do the soap suds mix with the beer foam, if so what to you wash off.

LOL

Bill.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I was going to do the same thing for dry camping at the racetrack. I had in mind a 55 gallon drum and let gravity do the work. There usually is water available somewhere close by so I wouldn't fill it up before leaving home. It probably would turn over. Anyway I lucked out and got a spot with water and elec so no worries. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Can you shower in BEER


I don't know why not?

We have all bathed in beer at sometime in our lives. Right?
I'm not the only one, right?

Guys?....

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Depending on how you are setup you probably don't even need a 12v pump. Have you seen the Portable RV Fresh Water Tanks holds 45 gallons and uses gravity feed.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I like the one that Y-Guy presented... when not in use, it will not take up as much room as a molded container.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Two years ago we stayed in a spot that had the old fashoined pump handle that pulled the water up from a well. I used the same 7 gallon fill, pack, and dump deal. Exercise, yes. But a royal PITA.
Last year I used the water pump that I took out of the OB a while back and wired it up with disconnects to a modified 50' extension cord. Using that with my 50' white water hose I could use the pump handle to get water into a bucket and then pump the water using the electric pump to the OB.
The cord was modified (an Outback term) and had a cigarette plug on one end with an SAE disconnect plug on pump end so the cord could be stowed seperate from the pump.
Really all you needed was enough water hose to reach wherever you wanted. Just park the TV next to the pump and use the cigarette lighter to power the pump. We had 100' of hose hooked up last August and were using it to fill 3 different TT's.

I worked really well, stored easily and most of the bulky water hoses we were already carrying. Sweet!!

Try it, you'll like it!
Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Can you shower in BEER
> ...


Uhhhh .... Professor ..... were you really wanting a response to this?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As a dry camper, we just bring one 7 gallon tank from home in addition to the full tank in the Outback. This typically more then enough water for a 3 night trip. On our week long trips, I just fill the 7 gallon tank from a local supply and pour into the Outback. Yes, sometimes that mean using a water purifier, but I'm CAMPING, so I'm in rush to do anything quick.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> Last year I used the water pump that I took out of the OB a while back and wired it up with disconnects to a modified 50' extension cord. Using that with my 50' white water hose I could use the pump handle to get water into a bucket and then pump the water using the electric pump to the OB.
> The cord was modified (an Outback term) and had a cigarette plug on one end with an SAE disconnect plug on pump end so the cord could be stowed seperate from the pump.[snapback]73475[/snapback]​


I see a great argument forming for a water pump upgrade.

Thanks Scott.

Jim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Y-Guy
I knew someone would a answer for a SUV user
I think I may just have to look into one of those

Don


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Depending on how you are setup you probably don't even need a 12v pump. Have you seen the Portable RV Fresh Water Tanks holds 45 gallons and uses gravity feed.
> [snapback]73448[/snapback]​


Now that's what I have been looking for! The price seems steep, though. 
Hmmm...I wonder if I can make one from an old water bed mattress?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We dry camp alot. I use several 7 & 10 gal containers. I either pour them in or use a hose and gravity to fill the Outback tank. So far it has work out very well and cheap. When I go into town I use the opportunity to fill up the empty contianers.

Thor


----------

